# Sweet Marias Clever Coffee Dripper Experiment



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Not something I would have ever wanted to do, but Tom Owen usually talks a lot of sense so I'm gonna give this a try.

[video=youtube;m_-wyjaCPj8]


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

Interesting. I guess the same would work for an aeropress. Looks like I need to get one of these clever drippers, does anyone know of UK supplier of the new version?


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Yes Has Bean sell them, I ordered one yesterday


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

I checked HasBean and they look like the original CCD?


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Coffee Hit appear to have the new version with cut off at £12 incl VAT


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

What's the "new" version? If it's one with a lid, mine from HasBean came with a lid.

I think they all have the shut off valve?


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

This is the new one - http://tinyurl.com/bmd5fvx

It's not radically different, but I don't want to buy an older one if there's a slightly improved version out.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Hasbean sell the updated one, I bought one a few weeks ago.

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## Danm (Jan 26, 2012)

What are the differences between this and a v60 for example?


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Danm said:


> What are the differences between this and a v60 for example?


Full immersion brewing as opposed to pour over. The CCD seems to be less dependent on a fancy pouring kettle and all that technique.

More like a french press but with a filter paper so a cleaner cup. Just seems like a really good idea.


----------



## Danm (Jan 26, 2012)

Hunts for bank card....


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

They're awesome - you won't regret it!


----------

